# anybody know of some rat breeders in north carolina thank you



## 750014064

anybody know of some rat breeders in north carolina thank you


----------



## Poodlepalooza

There used to be one in Charlotte, Queen City Rattery, but I think they must be out of business. I never heard back from them after contacting them. Hope you find something!


----------



## Shmilynme

There is one in High Point, Carolina Blue Rattery
http://www.carolinabluerattery.com


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

